# internet per lan kabel von pc zu pc (oder sonstiges)



## orkman (4. September 2014)

guten tag die herren 
meine frage wie der thread titel es schon beschreibt ist : kann man per lan kabel internet von einem pc/laptop an einen anderen pc/laptop oder sonstiges gerät weitergeben ?
als bonus frage : wenn ich auf dem ersten pc einen vpn laufen habe , und falls man internet von einem pc an den andern per lan kabel weitergeben kann, hat dann der 2te pc auch die vpn verbindung oder hat der die normale verbindung ohne vpn ?

ich wuerde es ja gerne testen nur hab ich im moment nur einen laptop hier und kein weiter geraet mit dem ich das ganze testen koennte

mfg


----------



## Geige (4. September 2014)

Ohne mich genauer auszukennen würde ich sagen - Nein.

Aus alten "Lanparty-Tagen" weiß ich noch, dass man eigentlich immer einen Switch, oder ein Crossoverkabel braucht, um 
zwei PC´s miteinander verbinden, oder ins Netz gehn zu können.


----------



## orkman (4. September 2014)

also auf meine erste frage scheine ich schon eine antwort gefunden zu haben : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v80yOy1KOLA
ES GEHT!
bleibt dann noch die frage wegen vpn


----------



## spectrumizer (4. September 2014)

Wenn dein PC die Internetverbindung über VPN tunnelt, dann tunnelt auch das Laptop über VPN, weil es ja keine andere Möglichkeit hat.


----------



## orkman (4. September 2014)

deshalb frag ich ja weil ich nicht weiss ob :


router/wlan -> pc1 ->lan kabel -pc2 ->internet vom router
router/wlan -> pc1->vpn-> internet vom vpn

oder ob es so ist :

router/wlan->pc1->vpn->lan kabel ->pc2 und beide internet mit vpn haben

ich weiss nicht ob ein vpn nur fuer den pc selbst funktioniert oder ob jede verbindung die er weitergibt automatisch getunnelt ist


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. September 2014)

orkman schrieb:


> deshalb frag ich ja weil ich nicht weiss ob :
> 
> 
> router/wlan -> pc1 ->lan kabel -pc2 ->internet vom router
> ...



Da der gesamte Traffic bei PC1 (ausser der vom lokalen Netz) über die VPN Verbindung geroutet wird gehen auch alle Pakete von PC2 die PC1 dann forwarded über die VPN Verbindung (es sei den sie haben als Ziel ein Gerät im lokalen Netz (NAS, Drucker, etc.). Das ist normalerweise so bei VPNs solange man nicht händisch an der Routing-Tabelle von PC1 rumfrickelt ;-)


----------



## orkman (5. September 2014)

ich danke euch schonmal fuer die antowrten und werde es am wochenende mal selbst testen


----------



## spectrumizer (5. September 2014)

orkman schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob ein vpn nur fuer den pc selbst funktioniert oder ob jede verbindung die er weitergibt automatisch getunnelt ist


Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob "die Verbindung, die er weitergibt, automatisch getunnelt ist". Sondern damit, dass der Laptop nur das Forwarding des PCs nutzen kann. Daran führt kein Weg vorbei, ausser wie Lilith beschrieb.

Laptop -> PC -> [VPN] -> WAN


----------

